# Australian 2015 Tatts Finke Desert Race



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

The Australian drivers are racing again this weekend at the 2015 Tatts Finke Desert Race. This is one of the most difficult off road races in one of the most remote places in the world. 2 days of racing from Alice Springs in the centre of Australia to Finke and back again. If you would like some more info on the event Finke Desert Race - Australia's greatest desert race

BRP have set up a Pit Stop in Finke for all of the Can Am SXS racers and we are lucky enough to be supporting. 

We will be putting together a series of videos for this event as we did for the Australian Rally Championship.

Hope you enjoy what we are doing here in Australia

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Video 1: Finke 2015 Pre Event with guesty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBMDWsKdE7g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MudNTires (Jun 5, 2015)

Checked out your link. nice video


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for your feedback. Glad you are enjoying

The boys have been in a black hole for technology for the last 2 days. They are now posting new videos. I hope to have these up shortly.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

Video 2: Finke 2015 Scrutineering with Guesty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Hj48aQi5M&feature=youtu.be

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

Video 3: AORVA with Guesty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AexVyBpoSg&feature=youtu.be

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

Video 4: Finke 2015 end of race day 1 with Guesty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t8280Hy568&feature=youtu.be

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

Video 5: Finke 2015 end of race day 1 drivers comments

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHs7cQUB7-E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 47industries (May 16, 2015)

Video 6: Finke 2015 end of race day 2





+
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH4TLMCn468&feature=youtu.be" title="View this video at Google Video in a new window or tab" target="_blank">Google Video






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH4TLMCn468&feature=youtu.be">
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH4TLMCn468&feature=youtu.be" />






ERROR: If you can see this, then Google Video is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------

